# Apron (construction)



## Rodrigo Gardner

En un contrato de prestación de servicios de construcción me aparece la palabra Apron y no tengo idea qué significa. Contexto:

"The construction shall include paving in the parking area, truck drives, *truck apron* and forklift ramp."

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Keepitclean

Hi Rodri
It is almost sure that is "pista".
By


----------



## padelista

Por lo que estuve viendo en fotos es como un acceso para camiones en forma de rotonda. Te dejo algunos links para que veas.
El título de la primer foto dice: crossing over the truck apron. http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/NR/rdonlyres/08DAA108-F1E8-404C-8111-4056414D9582/0/WheelsOnTruckApron1.jpg

Y en este es como un plano de construcción. Fijate que alrededor de la rotonda, en color violeta, dice "truck apron". http://www.gjcity.org/citydeptwebpages/PublicWorksAndUtilities/TransportationEngineering/TEFilesThatLINKintoDWStoreHere/Images%20Here-Cant%20Be%20Tiff%20or%20BMP/RoundaboutDrawing.gif

Tal vez sea algún tipo de protección alrededor de la rotonda, la verdad no me queda claro. Espero que sea de ayuda. Saludos!

Encontré una definición: The truck apron is specifically designed to help tractor trailers move through the roundabout with ease. The tractor section of the truck will ride on the apron while the trailer swings wide in the travel lane. The truck apron is not to be confused with a second lane and is only to be used by trucks.

Y dos videos.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...sp=20&hl=es&rlz=1I7GGIK_es&sa=N&start=20&um=1


----------



## Keepitclean

Hola de nuevo Rodrigo:

Padelista tiene toda la razón y yo estaba algo lejos con lo de pista. El truck apron en la página sugerida por Padelista, cuyo vínculo está más abajo, es un andén bajo en el centro de una glorieta, o "roundabout" en inglés, cuya finalidad es que las ruedas posteriores de los vehículos de carga articulados, suban en el cuando el vehículo gira en la glorieta.

Con esta explicación es más clara la foto que incluyó como vínculo Padelista.

Regards

http://www.wsdot.wa.gov/Projects/roundabouts/


----------



## Rodrigo Gardner

Muchas gracias, ahora me queda mucho más claro, sin embargo sigo sin encontrar un término en español para llamarlo. ¿Ideas?


----------



## Keepitclean

Hola Rodrigo:

He buscado con cuidado y al fin encontré algo que creo que te va a servir. En el link siguiente: http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/sec...ra-agilizar-trafico-Poligono-Industrial-Oeste se habla de unas glorietas que van a construirse en la ciudad de Murcia en España y de allí extracté lo siguiente:

"Las dos glorietas que se construirán en el Polígono Industrial Oeste, contemplarán una dimensión de 32 metros de diámetro en dos de las tres intersecciones principales, ya que la tercera estará regulada por semáforos y, ambas rotondas, estarán ubicadas dentro del viario actual que permitirá una mejor movilidad.
Los dos carriles interiores por glorieta serán de cuatro metros de ancho, dotándose al interior de un arcén de un metro, y al exterior de otro de 50 centímetros, que facilitará el giro de vehículos especiales y articulados."

Aunque "arcén" es en estricto sentido la berma lateral de la vía rural (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc%C3%A9n), es la única palabra que he encontrado usada en el significado que PADELISTA nos facilitó en su post.

Con esto, "truck apron" sería arcén o si prefieres arcén camionero.

Espero que resulte útil.

Saludos


----------



## Rodrigo Gardner

Excelente Keepitcleen, me has dejado sin palabras (no en sentido literal). ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## drosox

APRON: 
Me ha surgido una duda, ya que me aparece un término, "apron flashing", referente al campo de la arquitectura. No tiene contexto, ya pertenece a un glosario. Si se traduce, en este caso, apron como arcén, entonces flashing podría ser ¿fluorescente? ya que en su sentido literal es relampagueante. ¿¿¿esto existe en castellano???
Estoy totalmente despistada con este término...
Si alguien me pudiera decir qué es apron flashing...
Gracias.


----------



## mora

Hola:

En este contexto, 'truck apron' significa una zona de pavimento, lo suficientemente grande para estationar un camión , inmediatamente delante de una puerta de carga.  No es, por definición, un pista, es un lugar para estacionar un camión para cargar o descargar. 'Truck apron' en el contexto de glorietas es otra cosa. 

http://www.tpub.com/content/UFC2/ufc_4_442_01n/ufc_4_442_01n0055.htm

Saludos, 

Mora


----------



## Miroslava

De acuerdo con la respuesta de Mora, un lugar donde los camiones cargan y descargan es lo que se conoce como "angar" . 

Yo estaba buscando el término para unas específicacioens del equipo de un autolavado y entiendo por lo todo lo que he buscado que en mi caso sería como un "desambarque" .


----------



## ppmm

Yo creo que "apron" podría ser "bordillo" o tal vez "peralte"....


----------

